# Ξένες λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι από αυτές που περιμένετε



## SBE (Jan 8, 2010)

Μια που επικροτεί κι ο δόχτορας, ξεκινάω το νήμα με ξένες λέξεις της ελληνικής που δεν προέρχονται από αγγλικές, γαλλικές, γερμανικές, ιταλικές, περσικές τουρκικές λέξεις, δηλαδή που δεν προέρχονται από τις αναμενόμενες επιρροές. ;)
Νομίζω ότι θα είναι πολύ μικρό νήμα, γιατί τις πιο πολλές λέξεις αυτού του είδους τις πήραμε μέσω κάποιας άλλης γλώσσας, συνήθως της αγγλικής πλέον. 
Μια πρώτη σκέψη: σαγιονάρα. 
Μπορεί να σημαίνει το σανδάλι και να μην είναι χαιρετισμός, όπως στα γιαπωνέζικα, αλλά είναι γιαπωνέζικη λέξη που έχει ελληνοποιηθεί με κλίση και απ’ όλα. 

ΥΓ Το σαμπουάν το πήραμε από τους γάλλους, που το πήραν από τους άγγλους, που το πήραν από τους Ινδούς, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μετράει.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2010)

Σαγιονάρα, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4512&highlight=σαγιονάρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Εγώ υποσχέθηκα :) να ξεκινήσω με το *τοτέμ* (που σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ το πήραμε από τα γαλλικά που το πήραν από τα αγγλικά που το πήραν από γλώσσα Ινδιάνων της Αμερικής και με το *ταμπού* (εδώ το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει σιγουριά αν μας ήρθε από της Πολυνησία μέσω του αγγλικού taboo ή του γαλλικού tabou).

Από την Καραϊβική (μέσω των γαλλικών) μας ήρθε το *κανό* (ΛΚΝ εδώ) και από τους Εσκιμώους πήραμε (και βέβαια όχι κατευθείαν!) το *καγιάκ*.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 8, 2010)

*Τραγιάσκα*. Εμείς εννοούμε το καπέλο, αλλά στα ρουμανικά (αν θυμάμαι καλά) η λέξη υποδηλώνει επευφημία (''ζήτω'', κάτι τέτοιο).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2010)

Κι αυτό στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Μερικές ακόμη γιαπωνέζικες λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε:

Καμικάζι, χαρακίρι, σαμουράι, γκέισα, γκο _(το παιχνίδι)_, σουντόκου _(φρέσκο πράμα)_, τεριγιάκι _(μαγειρική)_, καράτε, τζούντο-τζουντόκα, ζιου ζίτσου, σούμο, νταν, τατάμι _(και άλλοι ειδικοί όροι...)_


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 8, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Κι αυτό στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα :)



Ουπς, δεν το πρόσεξα! 

Επίσης, _κατάνα_, το ιαπωνικό ξίφος. 

ΥΓ. Το κιμονό προφανώς και δεν συγκαταλέγεται, λόγω ελληνικής προέλευσης, έτσι ;;;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Το κιμονό προφανώς και δεν συγκαταλέγεται, λόγω ελληνικής προέλευσης, έτσι ;;;;;



Κι έλεγα, πώς το λένε αυτό που φοράνε οι γκέισες...


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 8, 2010)

Εδώ Λευκό Τόμαχοκ καλεί Καθιστό Ταύρο...
*τόμαχοκ* το (ουσιαστικό άκλιτο) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :αγγλ. λ. tomahawk (ινδιάνικης προέλευσης) = το τσεκούρι του πολέμου] το τσεκούρι που χρησιμοποιούν ως πολεμικό όπλο οι Ινδιάνοι. 
Η αναζήτηση έβγαλε αποτελέσματα και για πύραυλους Τόμαχοκ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BGM-109_Tomahawk

Επίσης: *τζίνσενγκ, γουόκ*

Πώς λέγεται η κινέζικη μπύρα; Μου διαφεύγει αυτή τη στιγμή...


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 8, 2010)

Το μοχίτο μετράει; Η φαβέλα; Τα νάτσος; Το σομπρέρο; Τα τάκος; Τα μπουρίτος; Οι φαχίτας; 

Θα πεινάσω έτσι όπως πάω και θα πάω στο Σάντα Φε για μεξικάνικο το βράδυ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Για αλλαγή κλίματος, σκεφτείτε σκανδιναβικές _σάγκες_ με _βαλκυρίες_ και _γκέιζερ_...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2010)

Και φιορδ, και φιορδ! Σάουνες;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

*ρομπότ* = τσέχικο (από _ραμπότα_ = δουλειά)
*μπανάνα* = αφρικανικό ή ινδιάνικο (τέλεια προσαρμοσμένο κλιτικά)
*ζόμπι* = αφρικανικό (και μη χορτοφάγο)
*βαμπίρ*, *κοτέτσι* = σλαβικά
*γραβάτα* = κροατικό
*σάουνα* = φινλανδικό
*φιόρδ* = νορβηγικό
*στέπα* = ρωσικό


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 8, 2010)

Το πιλάτες; Η πελότα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

Το _πιλάτες_ είναι από τα γερμανικά (όνομα). Η _πελότα_ από τα γαλλικά (το μαξιλαράκι) και από τα ισπανικά το παιχνίδι. Η αργκοτική χρήση «ίσα, μωρή πελότα» όπου για τη χρήση τού _πελότα_ πρβλ. και _πετούγια_, ίσως να επηρεάστηκε από την ισπανική σημασία που πέρασε στην αγγλική αργκό και δηλώνει τα _κοχόνες_.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2010)

Το γιο-γιο (το παιχνίδι), το γκονγκ, το μπονσάι, η σόγια, το πιροσκί, η μπάμπουσκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ότι το καταμαράν είναι από τα ταμίλ όμως, δεν το φανταζόμουνα (κάτι σε πολυνησιακό νόμιζα)....
Η τάιγκα δεν είναι ρώσικη λέξη (την πήραν κι αυτοί από τους Μογγόλους, μάλλον).


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2010)

Εγώ να κλέψω λίγο. Αυτά τα ξεσήκωσα από τη σελίδα ΕΠ19 του ΕΛΝΕΓ:

*ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΚΗ*

αμπάριζα
βλάμης
γκιόνης
γκορτσιά
καλαμπόκι
κοκορέτσι
κουλαντρίζω
λάγιος
λάπα
λούμπα
λούτσα
μαρμάγκα
μπάκα
μπαμπέσης
μπέσα
πίπιζα
πλιάτσικο
σβέρκος
σιγκούνα
τσούπρα
φάρα
φέρμελη
φλογέρα

*ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΛΑΒΙΚΕΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΕΣ*

αγκιτάτορας
ασβός
βαμπίρ
βερβερίτσα
βρικόλακας
γιάφκα
γκλάσνοστ
γκουλάγκ
γουστέρα
ζαβλακώνομαι
ζαλώνω
ιντελιγκέντσια
κνούτο
κολεκτίβα
κολχόζ
κόσα
κουλάκος
μαζούτ
μενσεβίκος
μόρα
μουζίκος
μπαλαλάικα
μπολσεβίκος
μπράτιμος
νομενκλατούρα
ντιρεκτίβα
πάπρικα
περεστρόικα
πέστροφα
πιροσκί
πογκρόμ
προβοκάτσια
ρούβλι
ρούχο
σαμοβάρι
σβάρνα
σέμπρος
σοβιέτ
σπούτνικ
τζόρας
τρόικα
τσάρος
φράξια
χουγιάζω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Τον _σέμπρο_ (επίμορτος καλλιεργητής, κολλήγας κατά ΛΝΕΓ) δεν τον ήξερα (αλλά έχω καλή παρέα, ούτε το ΛΚΝ τον αναφέρει).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 8, 2010)

Κι από τη *γκλάβα* μου, *ντόμπρος* και *πλάβα* 

@Ζαζ. και μάλιστα "βανάνα" :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

Και το Ζολώτας από τη ρωσική δεν προέρχεται (золото = χρυσός _ουσ_., золотой = χρυσός _επίθ_.);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Εγώ πήγα να προσθέσω τον _ουσάρο_ (που νόμιζα ότι προέρχεται από τα ουγγαρέζικα), αλλά κατά πώς φαίνεται η προέλευση της λέξης είναι αρκετά αβέβαιη:

A type of irregular light horsemen was already well established by the 15th century in medieval Hungary. Etymologists are divided over the derivation of the word _'hussar'_. Many scholars believe the word originated in *Serbian* as _'Husar'_, derived from the *Latin* root _'cursus'_ meaning _'raid'_. According to _Webster's_ the word _hussar_ stems from the *Hungarian* _huszár_, which in turn originates from the *Serbian* _хусар_ (Husar, or _гусар_, Gusar) meaning _pirate_, from the *Medieval Latin* _cursarius_ (cf. the *English* word _corsair_). A variant of this theory is offered by Byzantinist scholars, who argue the term originated in *Roman* military practice, and the _cursarius_--a group of fast moving horsemen used for scouting or raiding—came to be called _tsanarioi_ in *Greek* or the *Armenian* _Chosarioi_. Through Byzantine Army operations in the Balkans in the 10th and 11th centuries when _Chosarioi/Chonsarioi_ were recruited with especially Serbs, the word was subsequently reintroduced to Western European military practice after its original usage had been lost with the collapse of Rome in the west. According to another theory, the word is derived from the *Hungarian* word of _húsz_ meaning _twenty_, suggesting that hussar regiments were originally composed of twenty men. Or the term _huszár_ probably signified 'one in twenty' as selected for service by ballot. (από τη βίκι, εδώ).​
_Χο(ν)σάριοι_ λοιπόν;


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ να κλέψω λίγο. Αυτά τα ξεσήκωσα από τη σελίδα ΕΠ19 του ΕΛΝΕΓ:



Αυτό ωρέ βλάμη ήταν μπαμπέσικο. Εμείς πέσαμε στη λούμπα και ζαβλακωθήκαμε να ψάχνουμε εξωτικά φρούτα, φαγητά και τέτοια από τη γκλάβα μας...;)
Τέλος πάντων:
-γκουρού, γιόγκα, παρίας, κάρμα, νιρβάνα, πιτζάμα,
-ανανάς, πιρόγα (; ), μοκασίνια, ταμπάκος, σάμπα, ρούμπα, σάλσα, τα(ν)γκό, τεκίλα, σοκολάτα, μάνγκο,
-μπούμερανγκ, καγκουρό


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

Τα *πάντα* όλα, και τα *κοάλα* τίποτα!


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 8, 2010)

_Τίπι, ιγκλού, ζιγκουράτ, τζαμί ...._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

πιρόγα η [piróγa] Ο25 : ελαφρό, μονόξυλο σκάφος ιθαγενών, με πολλά κουπιά.
[λόγ. < ιταλ. piroga (ορθογρ. δαν.) < γαλλ. < ισπαν. < από γλ. της Καραϊβικής]​(τάδε έφη ΛΚΝ)

Φαγώσιμα, ποτά και συμπληρώματα:

σούσι, σασίμι, νόρι (τα φύκια), ουασάμπι, σάκε,
κάρι
ταμπουλέ, φαλάφελ
τορτίγιες (τις ξέχασε ο πεινασμένος :))


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 8, 2010)

Αβοκάντο και γουακαμόλε!

* Πιάνονται και τα ισπανικά, στο νήμα;;;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

ουμάμι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> * Πιάνονται και τα ισπανικά, στο νήμα;;;


Βάλε και ισπανικά, κι αν μαζευτούν πολλά θα τους φτιάξουμε δική τους κλωστούλα, να μη στενοχωριούνται...:)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 8, 2010)

Το σουρίμι το είπε κανείς; 
Τη φεσουάδα και την καϊπιρίνια;

Α, και την πινιάτα στα παιδικά πάρτι.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 9, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως μαγειρεύω στην - σύμφωνα με το φενγκ σούι τακτοποιημένη - κουζίνα μου, χρησιμοποιώ το τεπανγιάκι για να μαγειρέψω γκούλας αλλά και παέγια, για να ζεστάνω τα μπουρίτος με λαχανικά και τις εμπανάδες με κοτόπουλο που θα τα συνοδεύσω με σαλάτα που έχει μέσα αβοκάντο (προαναφέρθηκε αλλά μία σαλάτα είναι απαραίτητη) παρέα με τις τορτίγιες του δόκτορος.
Καλή σας όρεξη!!!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *γραβάτα* = κροατικό



Δεν είμαι βέβαιος για το αν μπορούμε να καταχωρίσουμε τη "γραβάτα" ως λέξη κροατικού ετύμου. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ένα εθνωνύμιο, ελαφρώς παρεφθαρμένο, ταυτίστηκε - μάλλον από τους Γάλλους - με ένα αντικείμενο (το φουλάρι των Κροατών μισθοφόρων), το οποίο μετεξελίχθηκε κατόπιν στη γραβάτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Ρογήρε, όλα τα λεξικά δίνουν ως απώτατο έτυμον της λέξης _γραβάτα_ το σερβοκροατικό _Hrvat_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ρογήρε, όλα τα λεξικά δίνουν ως απώτατο έτυμον της λέξης _γραβάτα_ το σερβοκροατικό _Hrvat_.



Βεβαίως, μόνο που όπως γνωρίζεις η λέξη Hrvat σημαίνει "Κροάτης" και φυσικά δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ από τους Κροάτες με τη σημασία της γραβάτας (την οποία λένε Kravata: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kravata).
Η επιφύλαξή μου είναι "τεχνικής", ας πούμε φύσεως: την καταθέτω για να αποτελέσει την αφορμή συζήτησης. Μπορούμε γενικά να "πιστώνουμε" ετυμολογικά σε κάποια γλώσσα λέξεις που προέρχονται από το αντίστοιχο εθνωνύμιο, αλλά έχουν ουσιαστικά πλαστεί και λάβει το σημασιολογικό τους περιεχόμενο από μια άλλη γλώσσα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Φρονώ ότι, από τη μεριά των Κροατών, η λέξη _kravata_ είναι για αυτούς αντιδάνειο. :)
Όπως είναι και για μας η λέξη _γραίγος_ "βορειοανατολικός άνεμος".


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

Εδώ είναι ένα παιχνιδιάρικο νήμα που αδιαφορεί για τη μέθοδο. Για παράδειγμα, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει από ποια γλώσσα πήραμε εμείς τις λέξεις και συχνά δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεται καν σε ποια γλώσσα τις αποδίδουμε. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το πιθανότερο είναι εμείς να πήραμε τους όρους από την αγγλική ή τη γαλλική. Αλλά δεν έχει σημασία αν πήραμε τον _παρία_ από την αγγλική, αλλά ότι είναι λέξη της γλώσσας Ταμίλ που σήμαινε «τυμπανιστής». Στην Ταμίλ είναι _paraiyar_, οπότε κάνει μπαμ ότι δεν μας ήρθε αποκεί. Και τι σημασία έχει αν πήραμε τη λέξη _καγκουρό_ από τα γαλλικά; — το πιο ενδιαφέρον στην ιστορία της λέξης είναι η παρετυμολογία της («a common myth» κ.λπ. εδώ). Η ισπανική _τορτίγια_ είναι υποκοριστικό τού _torta_, δηλαδή της λατινικής λέξης που μας έδωσε την _τούρτα_, ενώ ο jimadams γεφυρώνει ηπείρους: τίπι (ινδιάνικη σκηνή), ιγκλού (σπίτι των Εσκιμώων), ζιγκουράτ (των Ασσυρίων), τζαμί (των Τούρκων). Οπότε βεβαίως η _γραβάτα_ είναι από τη σερβοκροατική. Στο δικό μου: _αβατάρα_ (κατευθείαν από στα σανσκριτικά) ή _άβαταρ_ (κατευθείαν από τα αγγλικά). :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

Η λέξη *τατουάζ* (κ. *τατού*) είναι πολυνησιακής προέλευσης. Το γαλλικό _tatouage_ προέρχεται από το αγγλικό _tattoo_, το οποίο προέρχεται από το _tatau_ (στη γλώσσα τής Ταϊτής, στη σαμόα και στην τονγκική). Το ελληνοπρεπές ισοδύναμο για τη λέξη _τατουάζ_ είναι _δερματοστιξία_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

Το οριγκάμι και η ικεμπάνα πώς σας ξέφυγαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2010)

Πάντα αφήνουμε κάτι και για τους επόμενους...  :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 13, 2010)

Τώρα που είπε η Μελάνη οριγκάμι, θυμήθηκα τις γιαπωνέζικες εικόνες *σούμι-ε*. Και το *σακέ*.


----------



## bl00m (Apr 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τώρα που είπε η Μελάνη οριγκάμι, θυμήθηκα τις γιαπωνέζικες εικόνες *σούμι-ε*. Και το *σακέ*.



Και γιατί σακέ, παρακαλώ; Εγώ σάκε πίνω. 

Πάντα αυτό το πρόβλημα προκύπτει με τις ιαπωνικές λέξεις, λόγω του ότι οι ίδιοι δεν τις τονίζουν σε κάποια συλλαβή. Βλ. άνιμε, ανιμέ (το ανίμε μας ξέφυγε).


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον. «Σακέ» στο ΛΝΕΓ, 354 ευρήματα στο Altavista. «Σάκε» οι Εγγλέζοι, 905 «σάκε» στο Altavista.
Και /ˈænɪmeɪ/ το _anime_, απ' αυτά με πρωτεύοντα τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα και δευτερεύοντα στη λήγουσα. Το «ανιμέ», ωστόσο, υπερτερεί με διαφορά, μάλλον λόγω αγγλικού «ανιμέιτιντ» και γαλλικού animé (χωρίς να βάζω στοίχημα).


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 13, 2010)

bl00m said:


> Και γιατί σακέ, παρακαλώ; Εγώ σάκε πίνω.



Εδώ πάντως, ο Ιάπωνας κύριος σακέ το λέει.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εδώ πάντως, ο Ιάπωνας κύριος σακέ το λέει.


Εγώ ακούω "σα". Μήπως δεν ακούω καλά;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ ακούω "σα". Μήπως δεν ακούω καλά;



Αν εννοείς ότι ακούς σάκε, τι να σου πω... Να κάνουμε δημοσκόπηση να δούμε τι ακούει ο κόσμος. Όπως και να έχει, σάκε ή σακέ, ελάχιστα μ' απασχολεί. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2010)

Όχι, ακούω σκέτο "σα", χωρίς "κε".


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2010)

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις για τα ηχητικά σου μέσα, Αλεξάνδρα. Πεντακάθαρο δισύλλαβο οξύτονο *σακέ*, όπως και στη διαφήμιση (τέλος, τέλος).


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, ακούω σκέτο "σα", χωρίς "κε".



LOL. Λέω, τι στο καλό, εγώ το ακούω λάθος...; Προς στιγμήν κουφάθηκα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις για τα ηχητικά σου μέσα, Αλεξάνδρα. Πεντακάθαρο δισύλλαβο οξύτονο *σακέ*, όπως και στη διαφήμιση (τέλος, τέλος).


Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω με τα ηχητικά μου μέσα. Το άκουσα με BSPlayer και με VLC, και χρησιμοποιώ ολημερίς τα ηχητικά μου μέσα στη δουλειά μου. Σκέτο "σα" ακούω. Το "κε" λείπει. Κάνε μου τη χάρη να το κάνεις save και να μου το στείλεις χωριστά. Στη διαφήμιση το ακούω σωστά, φυσικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, έχεις δίκιο! Με το VLC ακούγεται απλώς ένα _Σάκ_ (το «ε» είναι κομμένο). Όμως από τον ιστότοπο της βίκη ακούγεται κανονικά και εμφατικά, σακ*έ*. Προφανώς έχει σχέση με το codec για τα αρχεία .ogg που χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα προγράμματα. Ίσως χρειάζεται να κατεβάσεις διαφορετικό codec και να το συνδέσεις με τα αρχεία .ogg (το έχω κάνει, αλλά αν μπορούσα να θυμηθώ και το πώς... πάντως ακολουθώντας οδηγίες της βίκη).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Μια λέξη σλαβικής προέλευσης που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο #18 είναι η λ. *κουτάβι*. Το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει με βεβαιότητα ότι το μσν. _κουτάβιν_ / _κουτάβιον_ προέρχεται από τη σλαβική ρίζα _kut_-, ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ την αναφέρει ως την πιθανότερη ετυμολόγηση, χωρίς όμως να προσθέτει άλλη (παρά μόνον αποκλείοντας ως αβάσιμες τις αναγωγές σε αρχ. _κότταβος_ ή σε αραβ. _qut_). Ο Κριαράς σημειώνει πως πιθανόν να σχετίζεται με τη λ. _κουτός_ (_κουττός_ σε ΛΝΕΓ / ΕΛΝΕΓ), υπόθεση που ούτε καν εξετάζεται από τους υπόλοιπους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Όπως είναι και για μας η λέξη _γραίγος_ "βορειοανατολικός άνεμος".



Μέχρι να ανοίξουμε ειδικό νήμα για διαφανείς και αδιαφανείς αποδόσεις...

Θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον όρο γρέγος/γραίγος για τον βορειοανατολικό άνεμο σε κείμενο που αναφέρεται π.χ. στη Βόρεια Αμερική;

Και άλλο ένα ανεμοσκόρπισμα;): Τι θα κάνατε με τα ονόματα των ανέμων στο νότιο ημισφαίριο; Θα θυμίζατε π.χ. διακριτικά στον αναγνώστη (αν δεν το έκανε ο συγγραφέας) ότι εκεί οι ψυχροί άνεμοι είναι οι νοτιάδες; Θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τους δικούς μας ναυτικούς όρους, και αν ναι, με ποια αντιστοιχία; Εννοώ, θα λέγατε τραμουντάνα τον βόρειο (ζεστό) ή τον νότιο (ψυχρό) άνεμο;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι θα προσπαθούσα να το εξηγήσω με κάποιο τρόπο, π.χ. με παρενθετική πρόταση: _φυσούσε νοτιάς, που σε εκείνα τα μέρη είναι κρύος άνεμος _.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2010)

Για διάφορους λόγους δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα γρέγους και τραμουντάνες. Θα μιλούσα για βόρειους και νότιους ανέμους και, αν χρειαζόταν, θα έλεγα για τον περίφημο _ψυχρό νοτιά_ που έρχεται κατευθείαν από τον Νότιο Πόλο (όχι, δεν ξέρω για τι μιλάω  ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2011)

Σε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον ιστολόγιο (όπου έφτασα από το σημερινό τσου-νάμι του sarant) θα βρείτε μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες αναρτήσεις, ανάμεσά τους και αυτήν, *αραβικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα*.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2011)

Στο εν λόγω νήμα του ο Σαραντάκος λέει:

Σαν ξένη λέξη που είναι, το τσουνάμι κανονικά μένει άκλιτο, ωστόσο ταιριάζει με το κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής οπότε θα μπορούσε και να κλιθεί –μάλιστα, βρήκα τον τύπο «τσουνάμια» ακόμα και σε τίτλο άρθρου του ηλεΒήματος, που γενικά κρατάει συντηρητική στάση στα γλωσσικά.​
Θυμάμαι καθαρά τη Λιάνα Κανέλλη, τη γνωστή δημοσιογράφο, να βεβαιώνει στην τηλεόραση ότι ο αρχαιολόγος Μαρινάτος, ο ανασκαφέας της Θήρας, έκλινε τη λέξη (το τσουνάμι, του τσουναμιού). Είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο, γιατί το τσουνάμι αποτελεί στοιχείο της θεωρίας περί ταύτισης της Θήρας με την πλατωνική Ατλαντίδα (η Κανέλλη πάντως δεν μπορεί να το άκουσε από τον ίδιο τον Μαρινάτο γιατί εκείνος πέθανε το 1974). Ξέρει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο επ' αυτού;

Η λέξη τσουνάμι κλίνεται  κανονικά στο Διαδίκτυο, όσο κι αν αυτό εκπλήσσει μερικούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Earion said:


> (η Κανέλλη πάντως δεν μπορεί να το άκουσε από τον ίδιο τον Μαρινάτο γιατί εκείνος πέθανε το 1974).


Γιατί όχι; Η Κανέλλη έχει γεννηθεί το 1954.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2011)

Επίσης, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τον άκουσε λάιβ. Μπορεί να τον άκουσε σε κάποιο ντοκιμαντέρ.
Προσωπικά, κλίνω το τσουνάμι με μεγάλη άνεση και ευχαρίστηση (δεν μπορώ να του κάνω και περισσότερα, άλλωστε)... Ενώ όμως δεν δυσκολεύομαι με το σουσάμι, έχω πρόβλημα με το ουμάμι. Όλα μια συνήθεια είναι...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Είναι στο ίδιο κλιτικό πρότυπο με το *τσουτσούνι* και κλίνεται κανονικότατα, με *τσουναμιών* στη γενική του πληθυντικού. (Οι σύνδεσμοι, προς Lexiscope.)


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

κοχώνες; μὰ αὐτὴ δὲν εἶναι Ἐλληνική;


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

τσαρλατάνος, ποὺ μία Περσίδα φίλη μοῦ ἔλεγε πὼς εἶναι δική τους λέξις (καὶ συμφώνησα βεβαίως ἀπὸ τάκτ, πλήν ἀγενῶς σκεπτόμενος πὼς δὲν μὲ ἐκπλήσει...) :-D


----------



## Themis (May 15, 2011)

Η λέξις τσαρλατάνος πλησιέστερον της Ελλάδος ή της Περσίας έλκει - φευ! - την καταγωγήν.


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2011)

Πέρα από την συνήθη (ιταλογενή) ετυμολογία, υπάρχει η θεωρία του Χ. και της Ρ. Καχανέ, ότι ο τσαρλατάνος είναι αντιδάνειο που έλκει την καταγωγή από τη βυζαντινή βρισιά "κερατά!"

Όχι ότι την ασπάζομαι, αλλά την αναφέρω για το αξιοπερίεργο.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

is1 said:


> κοχώνες; μὰ αὐτὴ δὲν εἶναι Ἐλληνική;


 
Χε χε. Υπάρχει η *κοχώνη* (=το περίνεο, το μέρος μεταξύ των σκελών και της έδρας). Κατά Γαληνόν: «κοχώνην: τὴν σύζευξιν τὴν ἐν τοῖς ἰσχίοις τὴν πρὸς τὴν ἕδραν, δι' ἣν καὶ πᾶς ὁ περὶ τὴν ἕδραν τόπος οὕτως ὀνομάζεται». (Κοίτα πόσο ωραία είναι τα δικά μου πολυτονικά. Είναι επειδή τα έκανα Palatino.)

Αλλά και για τα cojones:
lit. "balls," 1932, from Sp. _cojon_ (cf. It. _coglione_) "testicle," from L. _coleus_, _culleus_, lit. "a leather sack," related to Gk. _koleos_ "sheath, scabbard (see cell).
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=cojones&searchmode=none
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cojones
Επειδή και ο κολεός «εικάζεται ότι πρόκειται για δάνειο από μεσογειακή γλώσσα», μάλλον κοινή καταγωγή υπάρχει.


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

@Themis
νά ποὺ μοιάζει σοφόν τὸ «καλύτερα νὰ σοῦ βγῇ τὸ μάτι...»
@sarant
πράγματι ἀξιοπερίεργο, πῶς τὸ ἐξηγοῦν τὸ ἰταλογενές;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2011)

Για το ιταλογενές συμφωνεί και αυτό εδώ το τουρκικό λεξικό (στα τουρκικά η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία που έχει στα νέα ελληνικά):
şarlatan	~ Fr charlatan çok konuşan [αυτός που μιλάει πολύ], sahtekâr ~ İt ciarlatano a.a. < İt ciarlare [onom.] gürültülü konuşmak [το να μιλάς με θόρυβο]


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Καλή σφαιρική παρουσίαση της ιταλικής προέλευσης του _τσαρλατάνου_ υπάρχει στον Ayto (_Dictionary of Word Origins_), που συνδυάζει αυτά που διαβάζω στο OED και στο _Ετυμολογικό_ του Κέντρου:

*charlatan*
_Charlatan_ is of Italian origin. It comes from the verb _cialare_ ‘chatter, prattle’. Its original application was to the patter of salesmen trying to sell quack remedies, and hence Italian _ciarlatano_ at first referred to such vendors, and then by extension to any dispenser of impostures. Some etymologists have sought to connect the word with Italian _Cerretano_, literally ‘inhabitant of Cerreto’, an Italian village supposedly noted for exaggeration, alleging that it may have contributed its suffix to _ciarlatano_ and reinforced its meaning. However that may be, the word reached English in its current form via French _charlatan_.


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

@nickel
palatino? ἐδῶ φαίνονται Times N.R. :-(
Νεοαφιχθεὶς ὤν, τὰ λεπτεπίλεπτα τοῦ φόρουμ μοῦ διαφεύγουν ἀκόμη, θὰ τὰ πετύχω ὅμως!

Χαχαχα, καλύτερα δὲν μποροῦσες νὰ τὸ πῇς, «μᾶλλον κοινὴ καταγωγὴ ὑπάρχει». Μάλιστα! ὅλα ἀπ᾽τὶς ριμαδιασμένες τὶς κοχῶνες προέρχονται!


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

*merci*

@ palavra & nickel
εὐχαριστῶ γιὰ τὴν συνδρομή καὶ τὴν ἐντυπωσιακή ταχύτητα!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

is1 said:


> @nickel
> palatino? ἐδῶ φαίνονται Times N.R. :-(


Αν έχεις Windows, το Palatino Linotype πρέπει να είναι στις γραμματοσειρές του αρχικού πακέτου. Αν δεν υπάρχει στον κατάλογο με τα Fonts, μπορώ να σου πω πώς να το αποκτήσεις.

Αν έχεις Mac, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Κρίμα να κάνω τον κόπο να μαρκάρω τα πολυτονικά κείμενα και αυτά να δείχνουν στραβοχυμένα στους Mac-άριους.


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

μάλιστα, στοὺς mac-αρίους :-DDD
τὰ ἔχω βγάλει τὰ palatino, διότι ὁ πατέρας μου δὲν εἶναι λατῖνος καὶ μοῦ φαίνονται λιγάκι ... ὑπεροπτικά (τρέχα γύρευε!)


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2011)

Αγαπητέ is1, επειδή με ρώτησες προηγουμένως κάτι -δεν σου απάντησα επειδή δεν το είδα εγκαίρως, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα σου απαντούσα γιατί είναι σε πολυτονικό. Δεν είναι κάτι προσωπικό, βέβαια.


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

@sarant
δὲν σὲ παρεξηγῶ, μ᾽ἀρέσουν ἄλλωστε καὶ οἱ ἄνθρωποι μὲ ἀρχές!
Παρ᾽ ὅλ᾽αὐτά καὶ σύ χάνεις την εὐκαιρία νὰ φωτίσῃς κάποιον,
κι᾽ἐγώ, δὲν γνωρίζω δυστυχῶς τί χάνω... Ἂς εἶναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

Ψάχνοντας λύση σε αυτό το νήμα, έμαθα σήμερα ότι το *μπατίκ* που γράφεται στα γαλλικά batik και σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μας το πήραμε από εκεί, προέρχεται από μια μαλαισιανή διάλεκτο.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Έτσι γίνεται με όλες τις «εξωτικές» λέξεις. Τις πήραν πρώτα τα γαλλικά ή τα αγγλικά (ίσως τα ιταλικά;) και στη συνέχεια τις πήραμε εμείς από αυτές τις γλώσσες με το δικό τους φίλτρο. Π.χ. το ρώσικο _mammot'_ έγινε εγγλέζικο _mammoth_ [μάμοθ] και γαλλικό _mammouth_, κι εμείς πήραμε το γαλλικό. Απορία: πήραμε κάποια εξωτική λέξη κατευθείαν από τον ξένο τόπο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Απορία: πήραμε κάποια εξωτική λέξη κατευθείαν από τον ξένο τόπο;


Στην ΚΝΕ; Πώς να γίνει αυτό; Αφού δεν είχαμε άμεσα εμπορικά ή άλλα νταραβέρια. Νομίζω ότι μόνο στην αρχαία και τη βυζαντινή εποχή της γλώσσας μπορεί να βρούμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Λέω, μήπως έγινε κάτι περίεργο. Θέλεις σενάρια; :)

Και, βέβαια, μπορεί να ανέφερα το _μαμούθ_ από τα γαλλικά, αλλά ας μη θεωρήσουμε ότι τα ρωσικά ανήκουν στις «εξωτικές» γλώσσες για εμάς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

Λες να ψάξουμε στο _Ερμής ο Κερδώος_;


----------



## Rogerios (May 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έτσι γίνεται με όλες τις «εξωτικές» λέξεις. Τις πήραν πρώτα τα γαλλικά ή τα αγγλικά (ίσως τα ιταλικά; ) και στη συνέχεια τις πήραμε εμείς από αυτές τις γλώσσες με το δικό τους φίλτρο. Π.χ. το ρώσικο _mammot'_ έγινε εγγλέζικο _mammoth_ [μάμοθ] και γαλλικό _mammouth_, κι εμείς πήραμε το γαλλικό. Απορία: πήραμε κάποια εξωτική λέξη κατευθείαν από τον ξένο τόπο;



Μια και αναφέρθηκε, η ρωσική λέξη για το μαμούθ είναι мамонт (μάμοντ, πληθ. мамонты). Η ρίζα της μάλιστα δεν είναι ρωσική, μια και η λέξη προέρχεται από τη φράση mang ont (κέρας της γης) των ουγγρόφωνων Μάνσι της δυτικής Σιβηρίας. ;)


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Η αργκοτική χρήση «ίσα, μωρή πελότα» όπου για τη χρήση τού _πελότα_ πρβλ. και _πετούγια_, ίσως να επηρεάστηκε από την ισπανική σημασία που πέρασε στην αγγλική αργκό και δηλώνει τα _κοχόνες_.



Αυτό το cojones (ισπαν.), coglioni (ιταλ.), couilles (γαλλ.), που προέρχεται λέει από το λατ. colea>coleus όρχις, να είναι τέτοια διαβολική σύμπτωση η ομοηχία του με την αρχαιοελληνική κοχώνη=περίνεο;

κοχώνη, ἡ, perineum, Hp.Epid.5.7: in pl., Id.Mul.2.131, Eup.77, Ar.Fr.482, etc.; ἕαται ὅκως νεοσσοὶ τὰς κοχώνας θάλποντες Herod.7. 48: dual, τὼ κοχώνᾱ Ar.Eq.424,484. (Variously expld. by Gramm. ap.Erot.Fr.17; = γλουτοί, acc. to Poll.2.183.) (Cf. Skt. jaghánam 'buttock', 'pudendum'.)


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

...
Κώστα, δες και στο ποστ 64 παραπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2015)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το cojones (ισπαν.), coglioni (ιταλ.), couilles (γαλλ.), που προέρχεται λέει από το λατ. colea>coleus όρχις, να είναι τέτοια διαβολική σύμπτωση η ομοηχία του με την αρχαιοελληνική κοχώνη=περίνεο;
> 
> κοχώνη, ἡ, perineum, Hp.Epid.5.7: in pl., Id.Mul.2.131, Eup.77, Ar.Fr.482, etc.; ἕαται ὅκως νεοσσοὶ τὰς κοχώνας θάλποντες Herod.7. 48: dual, τὼ κοχώνᾱ Ar.Eq.424,484. (Variously expld. by Gramm. ap.Erot.Fr.17; = γλουτοί, acc. to Poll.2.183.) (Cf. Skt. jaghánam 'buttock', 'pudendum'.)


Ας βάλω και κάποια σχετικά απ' την ετυμολογική σειρά τού Leiden:


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2015)

Μάλιστα, πολύ ωραία!


----------

